
HAMMER2 design document - lorenzfx
http://gitweb.dragonflybsd.org/dragonfly.git/blob/b93cc2e0815ec1ad6d6f8e60cc0becbdee247679:/sys/vfs/hammer2/DESIGN
======
cgag
Nice timing. I just finished installing dragonfly on vultr
([http://www.vultr.com/?ref=6828113](http://www.vultr.com/?ref=6828113) (aff
link)), following this guide: [http://hostingformula.net/how-to-install-
dragonflybsd-in-vps...](http://hostingformula.net/how-to-install-dragonflybsd-
in-vps-using-custom-iso-feature/)

The only painful parts were: \- realizing I needed to go manually unmount the
iso in the vultr control panel, since rebooting would otherwise just take me
back to the live cd. \- needing to host the iso somewhere so I could point
vultr at it, not particularly hard, but annoying even for someone like me
who's already used to configuring nginx.

I hope more people give dragonfly a chance, hammer seems to me the way
filesystems should be. If you just want to try it out, there's a coupon code
for $20 dollars of credit floating around for vultr.

~~~
soupbowl
I am curious what you use dragonfly for? I have considered trying it for a
home file server.

~~~
cgag
I'm going to try moving the stuff currently hosted on a debian box over to it
and see how that experience goes. If everything goes well, I'll see if I can
get it working well on my laptop and try to switch over. I'd like to
eventually be able to use hammer snapshots as a backup method rather than any
specific program.

edit: Oh, I also plan on running a tor relay on the vps.

------
Pfiffer
Come hang out in #dragonflybsd on EFnet, lots of updates from the man himself.

